# Apple iPhone 5 and iOS6 integration with your BMW



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice job putting all this together. BMW should have done this long ago. Thanks.


----------



## krash (Nov 26, 2005)

This is excellent information.

I have a question though.

I'd like to continue to use my current iPod for music. It's old, but has ton of storage and virtually my entire CD collection on it. I can obviously do that with the USB connector. Correct?

I'd also like to use my iPhone 5 in concert with Bluetooth to make phone calls and see contacts. That doesn't sound like a problem either, right????

But my question is about BMW Apps. Can use them if I my iPhone 5 is connected via Bluetooth or do I have to be connected via the Adapter, or a Y or Apple cable?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Apps only works when directly connected. As far as I know they do not work over BT.

Tim


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

I guess I am still a lil confused. I have a E82 09 135i I have the 6FL So I use a Y Cable to connect my itouch to my Car. I have a few questions if some one could help me in relation to this that would be great.

Can you confirm from the article. If I get a 6th Gen ipod Touch I can used the lightening bolt to 30 pin adapter with the Y cable?

If i get a Iphone 4S Can i use the arm rest docking station for Bluetooth connection and My Audio connection (like the y cable?)

If so
can I get a 5th Gen Ipod Touch, Can I just used the Dock for the same thin like the y Cable?

Thanks anyone


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

> Can you confirm from the article. If I get a 6th Gen ipod Touch I can used the lightening bolt to 30 pin adapter with the Y cable?


Yes, that is the idea of the adapter.



> If i get a Iphone 4S Can i use the arm rest docking station for Bluetooth connection and My Audio connection (like the y cable?)


I believe so.



> If so can I get a 5th Gen Ipod Touch, Can I just used the Dock for the same thin like the y Cable?


I would think so but I cannot confirm this.

Tim


----------



## BimmerX5D (Nov 26, 2012)

Will both Y-cable and lightning cable charge the Iphone while it is connected?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Doesn't work with case on. Adapter won't fit.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

This is frustrating. I'm not taking off case each time.


----------



## hockey-man (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you for posting this information - extremely helpful. When we first took delivery of the 2013 328i, my iPhone synched perfect and I could play music. Now, music will not play....my hunt continues.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks tim

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Bimmer App


----------



## Scottytb (Mar 29, 2012)

soledoc http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD824ZM/A/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter-02-m

new connector will fit now


----------

